
Ask HN: What's the black bar at the top of HN? - bdibs
I&#x27;ve noticed this bar above the orange header of HN, but it&#x27;s only there about once a month or so (maybe less?).<p>It seems to contain an image (s.gif, served from this domain), is it some sort of local analytics tracker?
======
olefoo
Today, it's for Joe Armstong ( author of Erlang and computer scientist ).

[https://ferd.ca/goodbye-joe.html](https://ferd.ca/goodbye-joe.html)

Sort of like a black armband, for the website.

~~~
greenyoda
Discussion of this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19710288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19710288)

An earlier discussion of Joe Armstrong:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19706514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19706514)

------
Tomte
It's there when an eminent person in the field has died, for about a day.

~~~
r3bl
> for about a day.

I'm going to take a wild guess that it's not time-limited. Instead, I believe
that the mods put a special tag on the story that makes the bar visible for as
long as that story remains on the home page.

------
efiecho
It would be nice if the bar could link to the main discussion thread or a page
with a short description.

